# Great show



## robert flynt (Jul 29, 2013)

The A.G. Russell show was the best show I've ever had. Broke my old record of selling 14 knives at a show by selling 18. Noted at the last show that most of the knives I sold were using knives in a reasonable price range so this is what I had the most of but I also had enough to make the collectors happy. Some of the guys sold out and some didn't sell anything One of the makers sold all but two of his twenty knives to pervayers before the show started. Some times it's a guessing game as to what will sell, if you guess wrong things don't go so well, if you don't price high enough they think your knives are no good, if you price to high they want buy them and if you don't have enough of the right styles sales wont be good. It's just hard to figure sometimes, but this time things were good.
Robert


----------



## drycreek (Jul 29, 2013)

Congrats on a great show and a great time. I wanted to come down but it just was not a good time.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 29, 2013)

Glad to hear you had a good show Robert. Its also nice of you to share that info. Do you have pics of your set up at the show? or of the knives you sold?
Scott


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 29, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Glad to hear you had a good show Robert. Its also nice of you to share that info. Do you have pics of your set up at the show? or of the knives you sold?
> Scott


I have pictures of a number of them and will try to post them. I forgot our camera, so no pictures of my display. There was a local television station for the Rogers Ark. area there and they used my table as a example of what was on display at the show Sunday. I just stayed out of the way and let them do their thing. If they used it some of our computer guru's might be able to find it. One of the visitors at my table said he found an interview they had done with me last year. It had something to do with my first knife made in 1966, which I happened to have with me. Computer challenged me don't know where he found it. 
Robert


----------



## Kevin (Jul 29, 2013)

Robert, I didn't find the video of this year's show showing your table, but I did find the one with you showing off your first knife from last year! Pretty cool looks like you made it from a sawzall blade. 

Robert is at the end folks - cool stuff.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 30, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Robert, I didn't find the video of this year's show showing your table, but I did find the one with you showing off your first knife from last year! Pretty cool looks like you made it from a sawzall blade.
> 
> Robert is at the end folks - cool stuff.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 30, 2013)

Scott,these are a few of the knives sold at the Russell show. I had more they were taken with the camera set for to many megapixels and I don't know how to change it so the site will accept them. I sold some with sambar stag, camel bone and different stabilized wood. Three of them were bird and trout size, several were small Damascus knives and the rest were skinners. people did favor the bone stag and ivory. Now that the camera is set right I shouldn't have trouble in the future.
Robert

[attachment=28498]

[attachment=28499]

[attachment=28500]

[attachment=28501]

[attachment=28502]

[attachment=28503]

[attachment=28506]

[attachment=28507]


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2013)

Like them all, but that bottom is my favorite especially the blade and overall shape. That blade just rocks.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 30, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Like them all, but that bottom is my favorite especially the blade and overall shape. That blade just rocks.


 I like it to. That G10 handle material is some really tough stuff and water doesn't effect it. Bought some handle material made from corn that is used to shield the bottom of military vehicle and absorb some of the energy from bomb explosions. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 30, 2013)

Those are just incredible. The detail put into those just screams quality - like the fact that you chamfer the inside of the thong / lanyard hole tubing. I also like the way you carved a guard of of the wood in the handle on #2. In the green handles Damascus there is a green tinge to the steel. Is that applied or a reflection? The last one is my favorite too. I would have guessed a multi colored Micarta, it sure is nice. 

I will PM you my email. You can email me the pics that are too big and I will resize them and add them to this post. I would love to see them and I know others would too. Thanks for sharing.
Scott


----------



## justturnin (Jul 30, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> Scott,these are a few of the knives sold at the Russell show. I had more they were taken with the camera set for to many megapixels and I don't know how to change it so the site will accept them. I sold some with sambar stag, camel bone and different stabilized wood. Three of them were bird and trout size, several were small Damascus knives and the rest were skinners. people did favor the bone stag and ivory. Now that the camera is set right I shouldn't have trouble in the future.
> Robert



WOW!!! No wonder the new camera zeroed in on your table.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice Knifes Robert, I zeroed in on number 5- The one with the horn handle. Somethin about that horn that I like........


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 2, 2013)

Scott, I talked to a computer guru and he told me the problem might be that I have to update from windows 7 to windows 8 to send the pictures. I'll take it to him Monday and let it check it out.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 3, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> Scott, I talked to a computer guru and he told me the problem might be that I have to update from windows 7 to windows 8 to send the pictures. I'll take it to him Monday and let it check it out.



Just for grins try sending the one at a time to my personal email.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 3, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> robert flynt said:
> 
> 
> > Scott, I talked to a computer guru and he told me the problem might be that I have to update from windows 7 to windows 8 to send the pictures. I'll take it to him Monday and let it check it out.
> ...


Tried that and the attachment still won't load to the email so I can send it. I'm beginning to think virus, because when I've done in the past it worked.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 3, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > robert flynt said:
> ...



Im thinking it is size related. You were able to post the pics in the top of this thread. The only difference is the camera you took them on right? What file extension are the saved as? JPG, JPEG, Tiff etc... I suspect you have a very high resolution that exceeds the limits of your mail email service. Look at email settings. You might be able to adjust. If you can adjust the resolution of pictures in your email set them to as high as it will allow and send them to me. I will then resize them to post here.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 4, 2013)

Robert - Got your pics. The problem is not a virus. It is a combination of bring too large and also being in a PNG format as opposed to a JPEG. Our software won'y recognize a PNG. 

Anyhoo... here they are

[attachment=28862]

[attachment=28863]

[attachment=28864]

[attachment=28865]

[attachment=28866]

[attachment=28867]

[attachment=28868]

[attachment=28869]


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Scott, Don't know what PNG is but try to to use JPEG from now on. Got my computer cleandup and it is much faster now. Part of it was because microsoft had updated my computer to explorer 10 which they are having problems with and part of it was because to many things were open like a car engine being left on at idle waiting to be used. He turned a lot of this stuff off and I can turn it back on just when I need to use it. He did some other stuff also but I couldn't tell you what it was. He said my index finger get me in a lot of trouble. I guess if it was banged up like yours my computer would be safe for a while.
Robert


----------

